# Original Midget



## Sambikeman (Apr 29, 2019)

1970 Red Midget !!!


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 29, 2019)

SAWEEEEEET


----------



## Jaxon (Apr 30, 2019)

That bike is looking Tip Top Magoo!


----------



## OldSkoolStingrays (Jun 25, 2019)

Sambikeman said:


> 1970 Red Midget !!!
> 
> View attachment 989206



I have a question, I am no to this site and I have an original 1970 red midget that is identical to yours, how can I ost a photo of my bike?


----------



## unregistered (Jun 26, 2019)

OldSkoolStingrays said:


> I have a question, I am no to this site and I have an original 1970 red midget that is identical to yours, how can I ost a photo of my bike?


----------

